# Hello all newbe here :)



## Billybravo (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello to all

im craig from stockport and today im picking up a 1999 Black 225BAM Audi TT.

i needed a day to day car as my race preped 1.8T A4 is to much now for the road.

here is the a4 will post pic's of the TT later

















im also a member on audi-sport.net not sure if anyone else from there is on here if so hello lol.

I have a few little Q about the TT ive read about the fuel gauge and dash pod prob's on here and im sure the fuel gauge is faulty on the one im picking up.

is there a recall from audi on this?

also the drivers window is inop im not sure if its a switch or motor or cable i will strip it later to check. is this common.

anyways its good to be on a new forum  hello all !!!!!!

regards

Craig


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  all faulty dash pods should be replaced free of charge by the dealers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome... also an audi sport.net member but rarely on there

PS If yours is a '99 is will be the APX not the BAM engine :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

